
American English Dialects Map - jamesjyu
http://aschmann.net/AmEng/#LargeMap
======
jamesjyu
Possibly the worst information design I've seen, but lots of interesting stuff
here.

------
cema
A dup of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2048000>

